# Conti CC101 v which Londinium



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@joey24dirt

It is well known that I have had a few Londiniums but always the original L1 model. I do not particularly like them or the company but there is not an awful lot out there that at first glance would seem any better. I fully accept that the current LR24 is ahead of the game but it also is veering markedly away from the traditional route. So, what really interests me is a technical comparison of say the L1 and this, and why you bought this Joey as opposed to going down the L1 route.

It is about time someone brought out some opposition that is good enough to take them on, so please do keep us fully up to speed, and no ooh aah its shiny crap either!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I liked the look of it mainly and how shiney it was 😄

In all seriousness I was initially looking for a pavoni, but then remembered they aren't ideal with little kids around. I put out some feelers and was offered this from Chris at Conti.

Unfortunately I have only used a Londinium once so I feel I can't really give a fair comparison between the two machines.

As for this CC101 though, as my first go at a big lever machine, I'm totally smitten. Its mains fed and I've got it hooked up to a BWT bestmax V that @hasi supplied. The espresso is tasting absolutely superb so far.

Heat up time around 30 mins. Steam power is immense. This is the 9 bar spring but I believe you can get a 6 bar too.

It's a big chunk of machine. Can't remember the exact size but it's available online.

Not sure what else to say other than mention the lever mech. That thing is worth its weight in gold. So cool to watch as it operates


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> the lever mech.


 Might need a vid of that in action (when you get time) 😁


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That lever assembly looks interesting. Wonder why they choose that over a straightforward piston. Does it mean you need less grunt t pull it? hat group does it use? Did I read somewhere they have their own in-house one...and why choose a 9 bar spring over the smaller one matey


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Might need a vid of that in action (when you get time) 😁


 Will do. I'll get my camera set up when I get chance next


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> That lever assembly looks interesting. Wonder why they choose that over a straightforward piston. Does it mean you need less grunt t pull it? hat group does it use? Did I read somewhere they have their own in-house one...and why choose a 9 bar spring over the smaller one matey


 Still requires a decent pull, buy my guess is that's it's direction of movement offers more of a downwards pull rather then pulling out in a larger arc. That's my thoughts but who knows.

As for the spring I just though I'd go for the standard to begin with and see how I got on. Maybe get the other one later down the road if I felt like I would benefit from it.

If you're ever passing down this way feel free to give me a shout and you can have a go.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Many thanks Joey.....thats definitely on at some point.......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> That lever assembly looks interesting. Wonder why they choose that over a straightforward piston. Does it mean you need less grunt t pull it? hat group does it use? Did I read somewhere they have their own in-house one...and why choose a 9 bar spring over the smaller one matey


 Tante a look at the prestina Dave, this mechanism has been around for a long time. The prestina was built in the 70s and Conti have been making levers for a great deal longer so they know their onions. They even produced a beautiful small lever machine, which the cc101 certainly is not, called the duchesa their groups are all in house which is probably why they chose to use that group.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> called the duchesa


 That's not a Prestina?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

catpuccino said:


> That's not a Prestina?


 Have look again the top picture is a stripped prestina the duchess had a different group


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> @joey24dirt
> 
> It is well known that I have had a few Londiniums but always the original L1 model. I do not particularly like them or the company but there is not an awful lot out there that at first glance would seem any better. I fully accept that the current LR24 is ahead of the game but it also is veering markedly away from the traditional route. So, what really interests me is a technical comparison of say the L1 and this, and why you bought this Joey as opposed to going down the L1 route.
> 
> It is about time someone brought out some opposition that is good enough to take them on, so please do keep us fully up to speed, and no ooh aah its shiny crap either!


 The Izzo Alex Leva is quite popular on Home-Barista. It certainly looks the business.


----------

